# A New Software Allows Typing With Brain Waves



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

"Scientists at Mayo Clinic campus in Jacksonville, Florida presented about typing of the brain waves in to alphanumeric characters on a computer screen by implanting electrodes directly on the brain instead of placing them on the scalp. This way of directly implanting the electrodes offers results faster than using the electrodes on the scalp. These findings help many people as a way of communication who is suffering from neurological diseases or paralysis".

"In the experiment done, the electrodes were directly implanted to the brain of the patients by which they were able to make letters appear on the screen by focusing on the letter when presented with a matrix of symbols. This experiments show a way towards developing a mind-machine interface and thereby devices that could be controlled only through mind like artificial legs and arms will surely be a great help to people suffering with such type of diseases"

http://www.desicolours.com/tech/a-new-software-allows-typing-with-brain-waves/09/12/2009


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

A fantastic technology very interesting, I have also heard about similar technology being thought up for future Air Force Pilots where the Pilot will be bonded to the plane and all he/she has to do is think it and it happens, still decades away from that I think.


----------



## samsu (Dec 21, 2009)

wow what a wonderful idea,besides it is a grt helping arm 2 mentally suffering people


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder if they got patients to volunteer for the experimental procedure -or did they run an add in the paper targeting college students?

It is wonderful technology in the right hands.


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

http://www.drkdesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/pdfs/brainwaves.pdf

There's more.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks - here's the PDF info> research from a competing University

"Brainwave Communication Research May Open
Doors for the &#8220;Locked-in&#8221;
by Debbie King

Imagine being able to communicate with
others merely by controlling your thoughts.
It may sound futuristic, but a research team
at the University of Victoria is conducting
groundbreaking research in brainwave
communication to make this concept a reality
for certain types of disabled patients.

The project driving this research
involves a seventeen-year old named Claire
Minkley. Born with a severe genetic disorder
similar to cerebral palsy, Claire has little
muscle control. Yet through the tedious
process of using a letter board, the
straight-A high school student has
demonstrated strong intellectual abilities.

To achieve her goal to study astronomy and
physiology in college, however, Claire will
need a more advanced form of communication.
A specialized team of researchers from
a variety of disciplines is working to make
such communication possible for Claire and
other disabled patients who suffer from loss
of muscular control. 
The University of
Victoria Assistive Technology Team (UVATT)
in Victoria, British Columbia is finding
that non-disabled subjects generate periodic
brain signals that they can turn on and off.
Bill Hook, communications engineer and
project director of the UVATT brainwave
communication research, explains that these
periodic signals are similar to those
generated by the transmitter in a cell
phone. According to Hook, the first two non-
disabled test subjects generated signals of
&#8220;incredible purity.&#8221; 
More testing of non-
disabled test subjects is planned.
The UVATT hopes this discovery will
pave the way for &#8220;locked-in&#8221; disabled
patients such as Claire&#8212;-those whose minds
are active but who have little or no muscle
control--to communicate with others just by
flipping a mental switch in their brain.

Funded primarily by a Victoria software
development firm, Anthony Macauley
Associates, Hook and other UVATT members"


----------

